# February Photo Contest



## AmbikaGR

Oops!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## tobysmommy

These are both lovely pictures, but the theme Sam picked is "me and my best friend" - in other words, photos of you and your Golden baby or babies. I apologize if my post was unclear.


----------



## olik

Here is Duke helping keep my son company when he was sick .Best medicine ever!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

This will fit better.
Oriana and I on a cold winter day in HER favorite chair.


----------



## Megora

I think this says my best friend always makes me laugh, and of course he always knows when I'm hiding a toy behind my back.... :wave:


----------



## mrmooseman

Our Christmas Family Photo


----------



## Claire's Friend

Me and my :bigangel:girls


----------



## Ranger

Oh no...Ranger always looks like I'm torturing him whenever we pose together for pictures.

Despite Ranger's usual "I'm hating every minute of this" look, I love this picture...it was taken right before Scout (my first foster pup and who I came within millimetres of adopting) left for his forever home.


----------



## Angelina

OK, just to keep this thing going, here I am with my little red dog...


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

*oops*

oops///////////////////


----------



## wenryder

Candid family photo!

Christmas 2011 369 by wenryder, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

*Summer and her Daddy*

A day at the park


----------



## Finn's Fan

This was during the first week after Finn's adoption in 2006.


----------



## Karen2




----------



## SimTek

Me,Sam Dog,and neighbor boy...


----------



## Shutterwolf

i answered my own question when i found the rules.. oh well maybe i can enter some other time..


----------



## Ranger

wenryder said:


> Candid family photo!
> 
> Christmas 2011 369 by wenryder, on Flickr


I approve of the calgary flames toque!!! (Cute pic, too!)


----------



## turtle66

Having fun at our best friend's front yard. Notice - Lilly preferred to sit in the flowers...ha ha

Lilly and Heike...


----------



## BayBeams

I still think of my gang as a family of three even though Beau (the yawning red boy lying down) is here only in spirit...


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin's first beach trip and one of my favorite pictures of the two of us. Sunrise in Duck, NC. I love my boy!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Me and my number one fishing partner...Woody


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey, Nash and their best bud Jr., having fun in the snow.


----------



## Gator

*Holly chillin' with me...*

Shortly after we brought her home in late-2009. That's my foot, honest.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=109749&stc=1&d=1328888722


----------



## kwhit

My daughter and Chance a few years ago:


----------



## dmsl

My youngest reading to Bear...he is always by her side...it's not ME but it's one of his "pack" he lives with!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

This is from a few years, Artica & Jasmine with Daddy, enjoying a PNW coastal day.


----------



## Mysticsong

Great pictures.. I guess I have to post more often.. LOL..


----------



## Hunter'sMom

This was taken a couple weeks after I adopted Jackson. My first puppy!


----------



## ZycieAlexandra

*I love my girl...*

The winter in Michigan this year has been very mild. Here is Willow and I enjoying the sun outside on a somewhat warm February day.


----------



## Debles

Beautiful pics!! It is hard to know which one to use. But this is me with my goldens and my grandgoldens a few years ago.

Kinser, Selka, Murphy and Gunner. : )


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Diesel, Willow and me.


----------



## cory

Here is a picture of my daughter and Dakota and our other dog, Teddy enjoying a day on the boat.


----------



## Mileysmom

After swimming together...just loving being together!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

me and my chloe


----------



## Capt Jack

*Capt Jack & Andie Grace BFF*

Capt Jack & Andie Grace


----------



## *Laura*

Such great pics.


----------



## mm03gn

Me and all of my puppy friends!! My girls Bailey and Burgundy, my sister's dog Sadie and mom's dog Buddy (both GRF rescues)


----------



## Hunter'sMom

This was taken a couple weeks after I adopted Jackson, my first puppy experience! (Please delete my previous post on page 4, I couldn't get the picture to show up until now!!!)


----------



## Cora the golden

ZycieAlexandra said:


> The winter in Michigan this year has been very mild. Here is Willow and I enjoying the sun outside on a somewhat warm February day.


I also live in Royal Oak, Mi where did you get your golden ??


----------



## baumgartml16

Our little baby Koda with mommy and daddy!! LOVE her!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I have only a couple of pictures with me included since I am the picture taker most of the time.
this is the summer after I got Copper and Chance from the shelter.
Copper had dropped a box turtle in the water and I had to get it out or it would drown. You can see what Copper thought of that idea.!:


----------



## OutWest

Here we are, at Puppy II class. My lap puppy!


----------



## desilu

This picture is of horrible quality, but I love it. My friend's 4 year old son is listening to me read a book about a dog and Desi had to get in on the act.


----------



## hvgoldens4

*Rookie*

Our daughter with our Rookie when he was a puppy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner and me at the lake...*


----------



## Debles

Awww l love that Cathy!!!!


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry to do this again, but I just took the perfect picture for this yesterday! Can you delete my original post and can I use this picture instead? Thanks!


----------



## AlanK

Rainheart said:


> I am so sorry to do this again, but I just took the perfect picture for this yesterday! Can you delete my original post and can I use this picture instead? Thanks!


I deleted your previous post. Both are very nice photo's though.


----------



## Rainheart

Thanks Alan  This one I think is better quality as it was taken on a camera. The other one was on my phone.


----------



## Gwen

Me & my golden crew horsing around in the snow!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey: (one for each of us)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beatiful pictures everyone.

I can see it's going to be another very difficult choice to make when it comes time to vote this month as usual.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Kahuna my lover :--heart:


----------



## Kmullen

Had a funny one, but I guess this one will do! Picture is from Thanksgiving. Remi Girl on the left and Cannon Ball on the right. Not the best quality!


----------



## rik6230

great photos 

My daughter and my golden. Friends forever


----------



## Gwen

dmsl said:


> My youngest reading to Bear...he is always by her side...it's not ME but it's one of his "pack" he lives with!


LOVE this picture. Even my 3 year old granddaughter said "Awwwww" when she saw it!


----------



## ferreira

Phoebe getting a hug from her sister


----------



## AlanK

Quite honestly it does my heart good to see so many wonderful photo's of friends and their pooch's. 

I will throw one out here. In this picture are two beautiful living beings........and one crabby old guy...:


----------



## mag&bays mom

Not sure if this one will count since it's not actually a picture of me, it's of the hubs....But here goes:


----------

